# Neuroscientists say they Discovered a Song That Reduces Anxiety By 65 Percent



## Chabil (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello,

Not sure if it's the most adequate forum for this but I thought I should post it here

http://themindunleashed.com/2016/12...r-song-reduces-anxiety-65-percent-listen.html

You can listen to it

Personally it didn't really work for me but maybe it can work for others


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

That made me want to take a dump.


----------



## Chabil (Sep 1, 2016)

Maybe it can used to treat constipation then


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Chabil said:


> Maybe it can used to treat constipation then


 Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on how you look at it) there seems to be no shortage of things that make me wanna take a dump. Comes from being bisexual, I think. Don't ask me to clarify that.


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

This makes me wonder who the participants of their study were, because I know that music sure as hell wouldn't reduce anxiety in 67% of people that live in the hood like I do.


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 28, 2017)

Yeah, that music was horrible. It actually made me tense.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Sounds like a generic relaxation soundscape to me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Typhoid Mary said:


> Yeah, that music was horrible. It actually made me tense.


 Exactly. It sounds like something that would be playing in the background in a movie where you're expecting Michael Myers to jump out of the weeds any second.


----------



## neonknight77 (May 21, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on how you look at it) there seems to be no shortage of things that make me wanna take a dump. Comes from being bisexual, I think. Don't ask me to clarify that.


Ban the user above you.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on how you look at it) there seems to be no shortage of things that make me wanna take a dump. Comes from being bisexual, I think. Don't ask me to clarify that.


Jesus Christ why do you have to put that image in my mind? smfh....i appreciate you being open (no pun intended) about your sexual preferences lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

MiserableLife99 said:


> Jesus Christ why do you have to put that image in my mind? smfh....i appreciate you being open (no pun intended) about your sexual preferences lol


 What can I say? I tend to tailor my responses to the general tone of this forum. The general tone of this forum is that people tend to ask a lot of prying and demanding questions. Not everyone but enough to where you just feel like if they want every microscopic detail, you might as well give it to them until they beg you to stop. :lol


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

willyoustopdave said:


> what can i say? I tend to tailor my responses to the general tone of this forum. The general tone of this forum is that people tend to ask a lot of prying and demanding questions. Not everyone but enough to where you just feel like if they want every microscopic detail, you might as well give it to them until they beg you to stop. :lol


&#128518;&#128518;&#128518; im begging you to stop &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

MiserableLife99 said:


> &#128518;&#128518;&#128518; im begging you to stop &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


 You're gonna have to do better than that. I can't tell you're begging. You didn't even use a capital letter and an apostrophe. But you went out of your way to use some kind of smilies that I don't even know what they are. That's not doing much to communicate your exact sincerity.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on how you look at it) there seems to be no shortage of things that make me wanna take a dump. Comes from being bisexual, I think. Don't ask me to clarify that.


:O

...Don't mind me I just popped into this thread by accident from somewhere else I don't even know what this thread is about. :um :um :um Yeah.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> :O
> 
> ...Don't mind me I just popped into this thread by accident from somewhere else I don't even know what this thread is about. :um :um :um Yeah.


 I'm not sure if you're being 100% serious but it was just a joke. It wasn't meant to be taken that seriously. But I was earlier being honest about the music. I did not find it relaxing at all and it actually made me more anxious/uneasy/etc. It was oddly unpleasant in a way that music usually isn't even when it's intentionally unpleasant. If it was supposed to be relaxing they were doing something wrong.


----------



## Chabil (Sep 1, 2016)

To be honest I also got more anxious while listening to it, but dunno if it's because of that music or just coincidence, well if you listen to a music and focus too much on it waiting for a calming effet it will certainly fail, better play it and don't think about it, listen to it while doing other stuff etc.

Believe it or not it also made me want to go toilet xD but it's nothing new or extraordinary since I have digestive disorder associated with anxiety, and I also have various things that make me want to take a dump as you say, mainly anxiety and some emotions, it's something we have in common I guess, even though not for the same reasons 

Try this I'm sure this one will work better


----------

